# Finding something to chew on?



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Well a few days ago I noticed that the poster above Echos cage was being bitten and chewed on by him. So I moved it away from his cage. Later he jumped onto my shoulder and started chewing on my sweatshirt, then my hair. I was sitting in bed watching tv and he was on my stomach then crawled up to my face and started chewing on my lip, it hurt, a lot and drew a speck of blood. I went to my vet today to pick up some seed and thought i'd ask. I was concerned about my health and his. They said keep him away from your face but make sure that if he draws a little blood, dip a q-tip in Scope mouthwash and dab the area until it stings a little. Destroys any bacteria. But I didn't bother asking what to do so he will stop chewing on me and start chewing on other things, like his shreddable toy! I wrapped up millet in newspaper and string so hopefully he will chew through that. 

Need help from the experts here.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ahhh the joys of birds! Lol! Really all you can do is offer appropriate chew toys. Make a hat or t-shirt covered in bird safe things like big buttons ect... makes a very cool bird toy!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Give him more chewable and shred-able toys.

http://www.exoticwooddreams.com/catalog20/chewtoys.html

http://www.avianweb.com/woodtoys.htm

http://www.chopperstoys.com/CatalogNaturals.html

http://www.chopperstoys.com/CatalogWackyWoods.html


----------

